# gaffers squirrel hunt



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

hi lads as some of you no from my other post i have been trying to get a squirrel for some time well lads that day is over i picked my skeen ss up and went down my yard for 3 of my lurchers i set off for there walk did a little target shooting on some cans till i got to the small bit of wood i walked round this wood twice nothing out at all shot a few drays nothing and on the last dray as i was going home he lept from his home and went in some cover i shot a 9 1/2mm steel in to the cover out it oped again laid flat to the tree so i took aim then my dog barked and the thing moved then i had a clear head shot as i let the elastic go it moved and got him in the back end it was hurt and the chase was on waited till he stopped clear shot but did the same but his shoulder let me tell ya lads there tough little buggers dogs was jumping up the tree trying to get it out then it stopped for a 3rd time wak head shot but didn't fall out then my lurcher jumped up and pulled it out little scuffle with the dogs taking it from one another then the last dog who had it brung it to me right to my hand was a good hunt to day rearly enjoyed my self more to the point so did the dog. hears a few pics just after sorry for the pics taken on my phone .

skeen ss

dub dub elastic cut 9" long

9 1/2mm steel ball


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

Good hunt and sounds like you and your dogs had a great time.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Yes mate it was its a shame there isn,t the numbers like when I was a nip


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for that Gaffer  Realy enjoyed the read and the dogs look like they had a blast mate.

Cheers

AL


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Cheers al ye my boys love it anything to do with chasing be it lamping rabbits shooting squirrels they just love it mind you so do I don,t no who is more keener me or the dogs lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great story. Pity the squirrel did not drop at the first shot, but that is the way it goes some times. Good on you for following it up. Wish I had a place close at hand where I could hunt ... driving for an hour or so sort of puts a damper on my trips. Hunting with your dogs is always a great pleasure.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

That's where my dogs come in handy to folow it whilst I load other wise it would have gone they keep them in the tree too? Its one of the best sports with dogs I love it.

I do nearly 350 mile round trip to work them on rabbits 3 times a week I no how ya feel charles it gets on my tits at times lol


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, bud. I really love reading posts like this. Top ratings from me. :headbang:


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks buddy glad you enjoid the write up I like post's like this my self give you a mentle pic of my hunt


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very nice m8


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you pal


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

great story gafer! too bad we dont get anny squizzers round here...

hey, i see ur shooting green dubdub. thats some heavy duty elastics man! might be a good idea to give a go at hurling sumtn heavy with em? 
like 14mm lead for instance? i bet that wouldv whacked the lil bugger right out of the tree

anywayz, thanks for sharing.

all the best, remco


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

thank you pal

the dub dub has an easy draw and the 9 1/2mm steels are a good combo for me using small amo than what i normaly use will make me be more pracice with my shooting i feel


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Well done, great account and pics.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

thanks thumper


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

This brought me good memories. By the age of ten, each summer I spent two to four weeks with my grandparents. My namesake great uncle lived just down the road. He had two well-disciplined squirrel dogs. We would take cane poles and a .22 to the pond and fish until the dogs began barking, which meant they had located a squirrel. We'd pick up the .22 and hurry. When we arrived, the dogs would circle to the opposite side of the tree, barking, and the squirrel would circle to our side of the tree for an easy shot. Then they would retrieve the squirrel, which my Uncle Vance would cook, if several squirrels were had. Otherwise he'd skin them out of sight of the dogs, and feed them to the dogs. They never knew what they were eating, else they would not serve well as retrievers.

Years later, we named a dog of our own after my favorite squirrel dog.

Thanks for reviving old memories.


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

as i was reading that cas i was picturing all that sounds like you had fun as a nip i no i have fun doing it thats for sure my dogs love it too and i am glad i brought back some good memories buddy


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shooting mate and you are right about them being tough, i have shot one twice right in the centre of the chest with my .22 12 foot pound air rifle with hollow points and it still wasnt ready to give up.


----------

